# MLS For Sale?



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Shad,

Have you given anymore thought to my proposal a couple of months ago of purchasing the MLS fourm? It seems I'm in the mood for buying companies?

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy that would color me gone in a flash! 

Heck I might even start a lynch mob.... ha ha!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That would make this just another forum/website run buy a commercial interest, making it as useless as the brand name forums I don't bother with. (ie: Arist0Craft) You could buy the name but you can't buy the members. I have no axe to grind with Rick, but he has a hobby related business, so it would no longer be an "open" forum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No offense Rick, but if I owned a forum and I was a manufacturer, I would be hard pressed to remain objective if my product was getting negative reviews. 

It's hard as a manufacturer to be objective about less than perfect things in his products, but nothing is perfect. Forums are where many people come to solve a problem, so many posts can be viewed as "negative"... very few people start a thread with "the battery in my Phoenix is just fine, thanks very much"... no, they usually come here for help. 

That's just human nature. Turning this forum into a manufacturers forum would be a boon for Large Scale Central, no matter what the outcome, I believe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If in fact Shad was seriously thinking of selling. Hopefully it would be offered to everyone, and seriously to someone that does not have a business interest!

Shad does a great job, and the needed changes would not be worth the cost of this site changing hands, that again have a business interest. 

Rick no offense, you have always done right by me! 

Unless you could tolorate the occosional negative posts about your product...it would become just like an Aisto forum.

Bubba


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it April 1?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think any such offers and negotiations should happen back channel. If MLS were mine, your public post would immediately and forever sink any chance of such a deal, even if I'd been seriously considering it. 

Disclaimer: I know of no such offer or any such negotiations (not that I should, which is the point of this post after all). I am speaking only as a member herein, and not as a mod or as anyone "in the know."


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that's timing! 
while we read in one thread a 1001 reasons why we all should cough up some money for the forum - here we get shown how easy it would be to destroy the forum.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We need to fine some one who is retarded and has lots of time to keep track of the threads. 
Shad is looking at computers all day , I'm sure he gets tired of this. 

Maybe some one with a "fresh" passion to see the hobby grow. But not take control to where we have to ware red shirts with patches on them. 

BS. If it does get sold I hope they remember all the hard work Dwight he has put into it. I think hes been here since day one.??
I know there is others, but he is always here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Marty, you can get those red shirts on sale now! 

In fact it appears that those are the ONLY things on sale for the "team members"... ha ha! 

(I think you and I are referencing the same thing). 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have some exrta $ 

Maybe i can resume wheere Shad might not............










I kid cause well i have a fat wallet..............











I luv this Hobby and most of the Buttheads in it


I surely hope JJ will stay on ?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth, I would counsel againt it for all of the reasons listed. Now, if it was between MLS going the way of 1:20pointme or becoming a website owned by a manufacturer that could possibly become biased, I would rather it continue. Shad is (for the most part) pretty much "hands off" leaving the day to day minutae to the moderators. If this arangement stayed in place I would be able to live with it. I don't really need a red shirt with a patch though! (What was that Star Trek adage about guys wearing red shirts again....)


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Nick, 
In Ricks post he talks about a proposal that was made a couple of months ago. If Shad was having trouble I would think he would have responded to Rick by now. 
Also that's about the same time Rick tried to start his own forum (which so far has not done very well). 
I don't know any of the people involved here (or any other garden railroaders) personnaly and I don't have any commercial intrest in anything (I'm retired and loving it). 
This is the first site I look at in the morning and the last site I view in the evening. The information I get from this site is more valuable than every piece of equipment and every tool I own. Shad has not chimed in on this subject (or Martys), but if help is needed I would gladly submit another 2 year membership. I like everything about this site. I don't always agree with everything that is posted but I love reading every bit of it. 
Don't sell it!!


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Please tell me this is some sort of leftover Thanksgiving day gas. I had no idea this forum was up for sale? I just left a forum topic about keeping this wonderful site going, now it's going the way of the tidy bowl man? 
Rick speaking as a RCS user, safe your money and do something great with RCS. Too many boiling pots on stove, leeds to one big mess! 

Marty as far as Dwight is concerned I agree whole heartedly with you on his unstopable loyalty. 

I hope I am not looking @ the end of another great site. If so I quess there will be a mass exitous to ......scale central?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 27 Nov 2010 09:58 AM 
Hey Shad,

Have you given anymore thought to my proposal a couple of months ago of purchasing the MLS fourm? It seems I'm in the mood for buying companies?

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


Have you thought about buying LSOL ??????????????

They are in need of $$$$$ and good Quality members............... !!!!!!!!!!


MLS Rules Brothers.....................










Sparkies forever............


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 27 Nov 2010 06:06 PM 
Posted By izzy0855 on 27 Nov 2010 09:58 AM 
Hey Shad,

Have you given anymore thought to my proposal a couple of months ago of purchasing the MLS fourm? It seems I'm in the mood for buying companies?

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


Have you thought about buying LSOL ??????????????

They are in need of $$$$$ and good Quality members............... !!!!!!!!!!


MLS Rules Brothers.....................










Sparkies forever............


Ohhhhhh! NICK! What a let down........ I was with you all the way until that LAST line...."Sparkies" indeed.

The mantra is SEMPER VAPORO!......

By the way, folks... Note that Rick did not say Shad had or has the site up for sale, but rather that it was his proposal to Shad.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Either way, after the shenanigans with Tony, I have no trust in Rick. 

Bob C.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, 
I am a member of LSOL. Nick are you saying I am not of good quality!? I have also heard of LSOL members being given a hard time by MLS members at g scale conventions. In one case I intervened as a friends trip with his wife was ruined by the remarks made to them. If you have a beef with the owner of another site then you either take it up with them directly or complain about them not complain anout their members who haven't done anything to you. Also don't go picking fights at shows with members of other sites as that's when things can get out of hand. I have seen law enforcement having been called to issues like that where what starts as name calling spirals out of control, sucks more people in, threats made and/or punches thrown. 
LAO


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to hand it to Mr. Rick. He really knows how to get attention. Too bad he doesn't understand it's always the wrong kind. Anyone claiming to be a business man would be crazy to make a post like this. ???? I just don't get it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Griefer; 
An individual who uses online games, instant messaging, e-mail, or any other communication method to harass, obstruct, or in some way make an experience sour for another person.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

selling/buying a forum - a thing, that does not work. 

Shad could sell the name, the advertising contracts, the software, the space and the archives. but he could not sell the guaranteed participation of the forum members. 
and this participátion is, what makes a forum function. 
a change in the "management" of a forum is almost 100% sure the end of that forum. 
this forum in its actual form will exist exactly untill the day, Shad looses interest in it. after that there can be a forum with the same name, but not the same forum. 
leading a good forum is not a job or a business - it is a passion of an idealistic person. 
so let us hope, that Shad does not (yet) think about that offer.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ltotis, 

As a past member of the LSOL site, I could not agree with you more that there are some really good people who frequent that forum. I have learned a great deal from some of them. As with any larger group of people there were those there, like here, that I could personally live without, but I certainly will not let them get under my skin sufficiently to 'run me off'. I chose to leave the membership as I was not happy with the direction the site was going and felt that it was no longer a value for my dollar. Enough said on LSOL. 

As for members of other sights making LSOL members feel uncomfortable at gatherings, I find that to be uncharacteristic (not necessarily impossible). That being said, I would hope your friend and his family would be a little bit thicker skinned than to have a vacation damaged by one incident by one rude individual. Although I was not there (that I know of), I am sorry it happened to your friend and hope amends can be made. 

I generally haunt the four major free (mostly) fora available and soak up as much information and camaraderie as I can. I don't always agree with everyone, but I almost always learn something from the posting. 

My tuppence worth. 

Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Which four Bob? 

I do LSC, MLS, LSOL, and Trains.com for my daily four. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. long time ago at Queen Mary, accidentally confused a LSC member with an MLS member at the one of their booths (Won't say which)... got some nasty glares and comments... figured it out later... was pretty funny...


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob,
I resent you saying they should get thicker skin. The problems were on a bus tour of layouts and the comments lasted the whole tour which was a few hours.
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me also say that it was a fellow LSOL member who brought an ECLSTS car from the spring show back to Florida for me to deliver to a a fellow MLS member to get. 
LAO


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 27 Nov 2010 07:57 PM 
I have to hand it to Mr. Rick. He really knows how to get attention. Too bad he doesn't understand it's always the wrong kind. Anyone claiming to be a business man would be crazy to make a post like this. ???? I just don't get it. 

Very true, and one of the things that popped to mind.

HOWEVER....

The bothersom bit is this thread is still going, without any *official* comment either way from the mods or Shad.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg, 

MLS, LCS, Bachmann and to a lesser extent, Aristo. 

My subscription to LSOL ran out late spring - early summer and I decided to not re-up. I get just a good, if not better information here and on MLS, so why spend the money. At first when the marriage with St Aubins happened, there were some good deals. but not anymore. 

LAO, 

I do not wish to go into the detailed ridicule I went through as a child due to a physical appearance issue, I will just say that children can be far more cruel than any adult I have met. If some offhand or even deliberately harsh words are spoken I am no more physically harmed in person than I am across this forum. As a child I learned early the truth in the childhood rhyme 'Sticks and stones my break my bones, but names will never hurt me!'. I totally agree that there is no call for that kind of behavior by adults, but the truth of the matter is that it does happen. I find no smaller person than the bully with the bumper sticker that says 'My student at whateverschool beat up your honor student at whateverschool'. Bullies exist everywhere at all age and education levels, and at some point in life we all have to deal with them. As I said above, I am sorry that had to happen to your friend and especially on a layout tour. Just shows the truth in the cliche - There's a rotten apple in every barrel. 

Truth of the matter is maybe my hide is a little tougher than most - dunno. 

Bob C.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

First things first: There is no 'for sale' sign in the MLS front yard. 


I am quite disappointed that the subject was brought up in the public forum. This type of business communication has no place in the public discourse. I have not actively marketed the site for sale and made no decisions on that front. (I wonder what this rumor would have done to an MLS stock price??







) I have considered the future of MLS and my involvement at great length over the past few years. I have no immediate plans to sell the site, but the time may come when it is no longer feasible for me to continue maintaining MLS along side my career and family duties. When that time comes, and I am able to come to an agreement with a buyer, I will make sure that it is the right person to take it on. I have a responsibility to you, the community that has supported me in this endeavor for 10 years, to make sure that there is as little disruption as possible if any change in management were to occur. Whoever said that a change in ownership would kill a site is wrong. If the new owner has as much passion and incentive to keep the site running, it will keep running, especially one of this size. You guys aren't attached to me, you're attached to the site and to each other. I don't make this forum what it is, you do. I just keep it up and running, and try to keep the peace with the help of my moderatin' posse.... (No one take offense at the use of the word posse please. It's just a figure of speech. Sheesh) 


Next: I'm not sure why the whole MLS vs LSOL thing keeps getting stirred up. I buried that hatchet years ago, why can't you? If I ever hear of anyone being rude to someone wearing a red shirt, I'll kick em outta here so fast they won't know what hit them. There's no excuse for that behavior. There's no excuse to disparage the owner of the other site either. He's trying to provide for his family and better the hobby as am I. While I have my own personal issues with him, no one should ever disparage him, his family, his site, his members, or his associates on my behalf. I have always tried to be cordial, and have always encouraged you to do the same. If anyone is curious about what is available there, I encourage you to pay his membership fee and find out. From what I understand, it's a whole lot less than what you get for free right here.


I want to say a few "Thank You"s because I know I don't say them enough (and since it's Thanksgiving time). First and foremost, my wife Melony and my 6 beautiful daughters for putting up with me and all the time I have spent working on MLS these last 10 years. Second, and not very far behind the fam is Dwight. Dwight stepped up to help me out a number of years ago when I needed it. He's been there for me ever since, putting up with all the BS that happens in the forum as the lead moderator. It's a thankless job that he's done for years and he deserves a lot more recognition than he gets. Thanks Dwight!!! Next, the rest of the moderators, for helping keep an eye on things. I can't be on the site all the time and you really help me keep things in order. I know I don't thank you enough either. I need to thank our loyal advertisers. I really hope that you see benefit from your advertising here. I hope it pays off for you. This crowd may be unruly at times, but they are loyal, and I hope that loyalty transfers in some way to you. Thank you to all the MLS lifetime members and 1st Class members. Your support means so much to me. It lets me know that you appreciate what we've built and want to see it continue. And finally, to everyone else that visits the site, member or not. Your contributions, be them small or large, add to the collective that is MLS and is what makes it great.


Many of you have expressed gratitude to me for the site and want to know what they can do to help, or show their gratitude. Number one, participate in the forum. Share your experiences, your projects, your photos & videos. When you share with others, and encourage them to share, it makes MLS that much better. Second, upgrade to 1st class if you haven't already. This voluntary membership has a few perks, but really it's to show that you support the effort that it takes to build, maintain and run the site. Third, patronize our advertisers. If you're going to make a purchase, please do it with one of our advertisers, and make sure that you tell them your spending your money with them because they advertise on MLS. They need to know that their advertising dollars are well spent here, and they can't know that unless you tell them.


I hope that everyone had a pleasant Thanksgiving and I'll wish you Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays in advance!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said, Shad. Well said.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What Stan said!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Slick Rick's trcks

1. FIRST post was a 'BUY OFF ME!!!!! cut 'n paste', done in the middle of the night on every LS board he could find without even asking ANY of the board owners if it was OK,
2. That fiasco with Tony
3.A 'special sale' notice every holiday, non-holiday, and just because

4. this

And those are just the threads that I remember. Has he EVER posted ANYTHING that wasn't just one big advertisement for his shtuff, or trying to defend one of the above? 
OK, I think maybe he's posted 2 threads talking about technical aspects of his products, or maybe they were just 'new release' announcements? What else? 



No, I don't favor banning anybody. I don't favor running folks off. And I definitely don't favor 'boycotts' over stupid stuff. BUT.....




Shad must have much more patience than me. I'd have quadrupled his advertising bill by now.... and doubled it again for this. The odds of me buying anything off his company, even a $100 bill for $50 went from about nil after the thing with Tony, to "You've got to be kidding!".... (That $100 bill would probably have his picture pasted on it, and a full page ad on the back.)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bravo....Shad well stated. 

I am here for the long haul.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Shad


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dittos!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Marty your the one for the retard buyer.







. It needs to stay in the capable hands they are now in. As stated when a manufacture takes on a forum now you will be limited to just talking positive about all things. Now way we need the freedom of to be able to speak our piece. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

FREEDOM is correct that what I think MLS is about. 

You can state your thoughts some will agree some won't. 

We all model different and no clubs to join. 

The information is FREE on this site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

What Greg.E. said.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Allen B (Sep 22, 2010)

Hear, Hear . . .Bravo & everything else everybody else said. (Who me? Redundant?) 

Allen B.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I go home now?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good night Shad.
Good night Dwight. 
Nite Marty!
Good night Stan. 
Nite JJ.
G'night Everybody! 

Good night John Boy.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good night Pa.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Nov 2010 07:02 PM 
Amen! 

Everybody sing with me now The MLS Theme song.


You guys .............AAAAAAAAAmen........ AAAAAAAAAAmen Amen Amen Amen 


Me.........See the litttle choo choo 


You guys.....Amem Amen

Me..........Pull the litttle coal cars


You guys.........Amen Amen

Me........In the little garden

YOu guys..........Amen Amen

ME.........See the station master

You Guy........Amen Amen 

Turn the little handel

You guys..........Amen Amen

Chug Chug Toooot Tooooot l off they go

Amen Amen Amen 


I thinki there is a song there some where


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thumbs up Shad! Hate to see MLS changing hands to: "MOORE or LESS IMMITATIONS" 

Manfred


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Ya miss a few days and look what happens! Glad I read from start to end. Shad & moderators, thanks for all you do. This site has a great bunch of people. Where else would a Hollywood special effects master make a custom-sized dragon figure for some plain Joe on the right coast to use on his fantasy railroad? (Thanks Chris!) Anyway, glad that is cleared up. Back to train stuff. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Boys,
Remember that anything has a sale price.
Shad, with his career and growing family............
I wouldn't blame him one bit.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, 
Good chatting with you on the phone last nite. I understand where you were going with the previous post on this thread and I back you 100% on the issue you brought upduring the conversation. LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 30 Nov 2010 06:39 AM 
Nick, 
Good chatting with you on the phone last nite. I understand where you were going with the previous post on this thread and I back you 100% on the issue you brought upduring the conversation. LAO 

Thanks Larry,

And as usual it was great talking to you as well









And also thanks for the tip, I picked up some as well.










Hopefully look forward to seeing you in Springfield if we get there. We are planning on it.


----------

